# Transmission Code P283C



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Mind to ask did anyone solve P283c fault code ? The 1st gear and reverse keep blinking on the indicator.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Shift fork is stuck mate.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

Need to open all the gear to check? My mechanic now is checking. :/ how about urs?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine was stripped down and a damaged selector ring was found? This was replaced and circlips along with solenoid clips were added to futureproof the car.

Good luck - hope its nothing serious. But dropping and stripping the gearbox isn't cheap!!!


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Stuck shift fork yep, drop the trans pan and sol pack, you may manually be able to pop it out of gear, work it either direction to make sure is clear. Note if there are any bits of gear stop on the magnets and sol pack.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Mine was stripped down and a damaged selector ring was found? This was replaced and circlips along with solenoid clips were added to futureproof the car.
> 
> Good luck - hope its nothing serious. But dropping and stripping the gearbox isn't cheap!!!


yah, drop gearbox isnt cheap. = /
Today call my mechanic , he say he found somethings wrong with the 1st gear and reverse, waiting they open the gear parts to check.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

ACspeedtech said:


> Stuck shift fork yep, drop the trans pan and sol pack, you may manually be able to pop it out of gear, work it either direction to make sure is clear. Note if there are any bits of gear stop on the magnets and sol pack.


My mechanic check the shift fork didnt stuck. ya, 1st gear and reverse is stop , my mechanic manually check the gear running.


----------

